# Yard move 😢



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Edit: as requested to remove some details while trying to keep some context.

So I might and want to move yards. There's a lady there that makes my life miserable. Really small petty things very hard to prove and some bigger things that I had to go to the police with. 
Unfortunately the farmers family are very hands off and in no uncertain terms wont get involved.

I have inquired about a yard further up the lane. It's about 6 acres and has two geldings. I ride with the livery there sometimes she's a lovely semi-retired lady. YES its not enough acreage this part of the country we have to manage it very strictly and supply hay all year round. Quite normal.

*Pros*:

A fenced riding area and maybe access to another few acres of land that wasn't needed because the geldings were old and on restricted grazing. Can be used for riding or grazing probably, big enough for a mini course . Current place has no facilities, not even a safe riding area. Not even a tap for fresh water.
Poo picking (current place no poo picking, with 20 horses on 25 acres half a year its a sea of crap. Redworm a HUGE problem)
Electric fencing and pasture management which the current livery lady is impeccable with and in line with what I'd do myself
Somewhere to park a horsebox
Only enough room for 3 owners so limiting how many people are down there - VERY quiet
More time with my horses - I spend at least an hour 4-5 days a week doing other peoples horses for free coz I'm too nice. I do get some perks back but rarely does it add up. I don't do it for the perks but it would also be nice to just focus on my own horses most days.
No change to local hacking because just down the lane
Access to a stable (there are three but I'd only have one)
No crazy lady


* Cons:*

biggest is that Katie and Mocha hate each other and are used to a biggish herd. But I would have to move both. They would have two geldings here but not to interact with. I don't know what to do with two mares that don't like each other.
moving horses duh so stressful. Poor Katie, again. We love it here but I considered transferring ownership of Mocha to my friend (but pay her expenses) so she can remain in a settled herd but she would go back to have nothing done. She's loving life with me and being ridden again.
Slightly more isolated but not by much - if livery lady can do it alone then so can I! She comes from much farther too.
Wrong side of the dreaded motorway bridge a problem for Katie under saddle. I can simply hand walk her down it initially so not the biggest problem once she'd be settled. No issue for Mocha
Losing perks above - the help I occasionally get from friends at this yard. But I'd also gain new help with current livery in exchange helping with her geldings. I think it'd be fairer actually.
NOTE: My friend with a gelding and a mare might move with me but its looking unlikely. A shame because her horses and mine are a unit. She also has qualms with crazy lady but has been here 20+ years. Problem is her horses wont go out alone. Not my problem I'm afraid. She'd have to figure that out as will I. She also never poo-picks which I think is a big reason she'd rather stay here.

Help? I'm gutted to be writing this because I've been so happy. But truly understand this woman is the foul taint that touches everything there. I like to be peaceful.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

How do you know there won't be people you can't get on with at the new place?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kalraii said:


> So I might and want to move yards. There's a lady there that makes my life miserable. We had a falling out not long after moving and usually that's that.
> Unfortunately the farmers family are very hands off and in no uncertain terms wont get involved.
> 
> I have inquired about a yard further up the lane. It's about 6 acres and has two geldings. I ride with the livery there sometimes she's a lovely semi-retired lady. YES its not enough acreage this part of the country we have to manage it very strictly and supply hay all year round. Quite normal.
> ...


Ditto what AC said about not getting on with everyone in the new place.

But based on your current situation, I'd think you'd have already moved. What to do with 2 mares who hate each other? Wait and see if they still hate each other in the new place and then tell them to suck it up.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> How do you know there won't be people you can't get on with at the new place?


The land owner wants no more than 2-3 people liverying with her and lack of space. The lady that I ride with pays her rent and is the only one there. She'd be a dream to livery with given all that I've seen. She has invited me over a few times to ride on her fields because it was safer for us. Current place is 15 owners and that doesn't include sharers and their friends etc. New yard would be very quiet in comparison.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sounds like you already made up your mind. Why stay someplace that you think someone you find so difficult? It sounds like a lose lose situation where you are now.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I would 100% move asap and not worry about the little things (like Katie and Mocha hating each other). Current place was great to get you out of your old boarding situation and DIY confident, but it sounds really sucky to be honest. It is no fun to be constantly being worn down even just by the worry of "well if I go today, what will they say/do to me". And it is even more sucky to not have support from the owner of the land to even be able to say "hey this is really rubbish".

To me, the pros like a riding area, way less people, and regular mucking out by others are way bigger and more beneficial than the potential cons.

Also, if you do move and your friend does not, you guys can still ride together b/c so close, and you would not have the slightly resentful feeling of "hey you never muck out" in the back of that.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I am also lol about sunday soup being such an occasion that you are in trouble because you called. This seems such an interesting tradition. Also, why don't they just not answer the phone during sunday soup? We don't answer phones during dinner time, it can just go to message.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, this place sounds so much more peaceful. I like small barns, less traffic, a lot less people to find ways to get along with. I'd move. 

I guess, be prepared to separate Katie and Mocha at first, or just move with Katie. I know Mocha is great and you've taken on that responsibility, but sometimes things just don't work out the way you planned. I would probably try to make it work though. It's possible they will learn to get along if they have no one else, or that they can co-exist in separate areas for a bit until they work things out. You could ask about just adding a bit of temporary fencing until you're sure the two can find a way to get along. 

I know it was hard for you to move to this yard, and now, thinking of leaving just seems nuts because it was so much better than the old place. But crazy lady is making you miserable.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t think they will continue to hate each other if they are all there is. Two tend to squabble much less.

I’m sorry this is happening though. I know there are a lot of things you like at the place you are and connections that you do have. I really dislike that this lady has ruined so much for you.

Yet, I guess everything does happen for a reason, and maybe there is more for you to learn and enjoy with a move.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

For some perspective on managing horses on not much land, where I volunteer, they currently have 7 horses or about 5.7 acres. Everyone is individually paddocked but can interact over fences. Occasionally, the ones that get along and put in to graze together for part of the day. Everyone gets hard feed twice a day all year. In summer, there is enough grass (they do grass breaks with electric fencing so they don't get the whole area all at once). In the cooler months, they get hay. They all seem happy and healthy. All the poop gets picked up every single day.

So you will have more land than that. I would move and take both horses and not presume that it won't work with them hating each other. Once you have moved and they have settled, if they are making things difficult, and you can't find a way to manage them, you can then think about solutions at that point.

Since you have ridden there and they know the area, moving might not be as stressful for them as you imagine. Also, if they are horses that prefer to be around fewer horses, maybe they will find it less stressful.

The lady at your current yard sounds like a teacher that my daughter had when she was 6–7 years old. . Life was a lot more relaxing once we did not have her in our life anymore.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

FWIW Moonshine and Pony hated each other at first. But the barn owner put them together in a paddock for a couple of months, and after that they at least realized they were a herd. Moonshine still pretends to hate him, and he still bosses her, but they really do get along now. And I've seen him protecting her multiple times, too.

What I'm trying to say is, your two horses might not hate each other forever. Put them in a trailer and drive them around together a few times, that might help.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I say, move your horse and get away from all the hate that you are feeling, that place is already tainted for you and the move will be good for you.Your horses will be ok with one another. Just think no more of that lady and you can get back to loving what you love, spending time with your horses without being harassed,
At least you will have a piece of mind and can enjoy your horses. Hugs ")


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ACinATX said:


> How do you know there isn't a crazy lady at the new place?


there's ALWAYS a someone you can't get on with.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I kind of think you should sleep on it, a few nights.
You have a pretty good situation there. Having friends right there is BIG on my list of assets. You do not know the other people They could be marvelous , or . 

If you do deal with this person, in terms of speaking to the farmer again, you need to have all the other people willing to approach him, too.

Maybe you can find a way to watch your bike from a hidden location and catch her red handed. Otherwise, throw a bucket at her! Get really good at ignoring her. It will drive her crazy. Like, you literally cannot even hear her speak. i as if she is not there.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> there's ALWAYS someone you can't get on with'.


Unless of course, we're the CRAZY LADIES 

Seriously though, I disagree. I know lots of barns without any difficult people. Will everything be perfect? Not likely. But it should not be at the level where you're worried to walk by in case you get a ball in the head or get tripped by someone, or your horse is eating dog poop. I mean, this person is seriously deranged.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We could become the crazy ladies, given the right circumstances. 

But of course, you know I"m kidding. . . . . . . . . . right?


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

You should move. There is no helping some people. Don't worry the horses will learn to get along


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I kind of think you should sleep on it, a few nights.
> You have a pretty good situation there. Having friends right there is BIG on my list of assets. You do not know the other people They could be marvelous , or .
> 
> If you do deal with this person, in terms of speaking to the farmer again, you need to have all the other people willing to approach him, too.
> ...


I had one sleep at least - not a very good one! I've been through all your suggestions - two long standing liveries went to their house to list off their complaints. One had been here over 30 years! And recently a third livery made a complaint about her behaviour. When I asked the farmer if anything they'd said holds weight in light of what she's done to me he had arguments for every single one of them about how they must be wrong. Crazy lady pays on time, trims hedges, poo picks, is always polite that sort of thing. I will add that the farmer and lady in the beginning had a close friendship, going to each others houses and having a birthday dinner sort of thing. I really don't think anything any of us says will matter. He actually said that if he hears a peep from either one of us we're BOTH getting kicked out and if it escalates beyond that (implied legal action) he and his family will dissolve the livery. I mean with how cheap it is half the people here would have to put their elderly horses down or sell. What a freaking leverage is that?

I would move tomorrow but my heart hurts for my horses. I know its literally a mile up the lane and they will have two new geldings but if they don't get on be miserable there's no going back.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would move and not look back. 
Let the farmer deal with her crap and when people leave and they have no income coming in except from the lady maybe they will realize then that she is no good.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kalraii said:


> I would move tomorrow but my heart hurts for my horses. I know its literally a mile up the lane and they will have two new geldings but if they don't get on be miserable there's no going back.


You understand that this is all YOUR anxiety, not the horses, right? They will settle in and be happy as long as they have some turnout, get fed on time, have other horses to socialize with (once they've become herd buddies) and they'll accept the change better than you will.
Pack your stuff, get gone before the cray cray beast does something irrevocable to you or your horses and don't think twice about it. The HORSES will adjust, it's one of the great things about being an animal, they adjust while we waste our lives fretting about all the shoulda, coulda, woulda.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_There is no going back regardless,* you have been told you are out*._ Heed those words...
I would suggest you get while there is a place for you down the lane not someone else arrive and now you are homeless and 2 animals to find space for {I remember your house and yard space but that was about 1 animal, now you have 2!}

Your "farmer" buddy is one piece of work... I would be gone for the peace it will bring, _*you*_!
You realize at this point not even need to be a word from you, but from anyone and you will take the hit and told to get out...
You think your difficult lady once she gets wind of this isn't going to act...with a purpose of that now occurring...🤣

Since the new yard has one boarder, someone you know and get along with...
Horses currently their as long as they are good in appearance of being fed adequately, fencing is in good condition...
The quiet shall be a blessing from the never ending turmoil you've had since near day 1 at this place.
Your horses not get along, bet they get along a lot better than you think when the large herd dynamics suddenly disappear.
I think you gain more than you feel you're losing...
A dedicated ring to ride in, right now you ride around a tree...
A stable, so to me that means a place to stall possibly or at the least a place to keep your things from the weather.
A actual water faucet with ability to wash the horses and not do bucket brigade...
A pasture shared with another who actually helps with chores, evening the workload...
Someone who takes good care of and often of their horses and you know each other, respect each other and get along...

I also remember when you arrived at this place all the hard things you needed to overcome in being able to do anything with Katie...
I don't see the other side of the bridge as a set-back, I don't.
Katie and you will acclimate to just doing it, same as you did to all those other obstacles...
Remember what Katie did in her prior life...she was faced with things never before encountered as she galloped over terrains never seen before...and she aced all of them.
How much of this trepidation is yours about that bridge and how much is Katie's?
When she does it a few times it too shall be a nothing and allow you to go farther in your riding journeys.

I see you gaining a lot more than losing.
For one, its smaller numbers also reduces risks of the worm situation...
Mud might not be such a issue.
Overgrazed fields, stressed grasses and what they can mean to a metabolic horse....
You refer to getting a float, now that is a lot more a possibility keeping where the horses are...
You not being the scapegoat for the enormous workload of chores others just didn't do....you going to have time on your hands to enjoy your horses.
The never-ending politics of the current yard, not stepping on toes, not being accused of.....

If me, be gone this weekend to a new home.
Sunday night would have me a new place...
I do wonder once you go how many others will go or try to go...don't think its pleasant for most under the circumstances but in a rut unless pushed we often not like change...and change can be good.
In this case, change is necessary and good for you and your animals.
You move now because you want to, not because your farmer issues a decree...and a deadline.
I think he is about to lose more than 1 boarder and the monies in his pocket he likes.
Don't invite trouble and turmoil to the new place of quiet....be selfish and soak in the peacefulness.
🐴....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ditto this^^^^^^^


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks so much. I just went this morning for a better look and chat with the other livery. I'm gonna do it. For £20 a week per horse I get something like 8-10 acres (three fields) big guesstimate? one stable. When I saw the bigger field my eyes nearly bulged out my head. Forget everything else. I mean it is maintenance, fencing and poo picking but that is something I'd have to manage when I get my own land anyway. But I'd have options and maybe the sheer variety of it will be enough to occupy the horses.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Here are some pictures. The more I think about it the more of a no-brainer it is.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

OK guys its all done and dusted. I'm move Wednesday. One of the downsides I was told was that its _too _quiet and there aren't many people here. I thought they were joking! Sounds a dream for me! You ready for prices? I'm paying £30 a week for* both* horses. You don't get this ever in these parts. It's simply old fashioned people running old fashioned prices and even when its pointed out, much prefer to keep things as is. The old lady that owns it ran a huge yard for decades here - for her physical and mental well being she's offered to even feed my horses in the mornings with the other two. She just likes doing it and gets her out her house. The farmer was very understanding as well and leaving is on good terms. I'm confident that I could go back in a pinch because I made it clear that I'm only leaving because of drama and not anything he has or hasn't done or the setup. He will still have to bring my hay and mow a path for us in the big field so I'm pleased about that though I've been told I shouldn't have worried in the first place. 🍷 🍷 🍷 

I'm over the moon. I'm worried for Katie and Mocha but I think they'll really enjoy it here and make it their space even if the beginning is stressful.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think you made the right decision. The new owner sounds wonderful and it is a short ride away to meet with your riding friends. You need the peace of mind to know you can see and manage your horses with no threats/.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

carshon said:


> I think you made the right decision. The new owner sounds wonderful and it is a short ride away to meet with your riding friends. You need the peace of mind to know you can see and manage your horses with no threats/.


It feels SO right. I feel amazing right now knowing I don't have to stay more than a few more days.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Good DEAL!!!!! So happy for you. Now you can enjoy your horses and have that peace of mind and no worry's of whats going to happen next from the Crazy lady.. I think your time was limited at the barn you are at now since the farmer favors the Crazy lady, it will always be your word against hers and of course the farmer man will take hers over yours anyday. 
Happy Moving!!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Girl, my feet would have wings...and so glad yours have you soaring the sky.
Now to start removing the items most valued first now, not wait so they not have feet and walk nor any damage done.
You've cut the nasty off at the knees so expect the next few days to be tense, unfortunately. 

So glad the farmer has been spoken with and knows.
And the fact he will still supply you with hay and help to tend to mowing is fantastic...
I think you will find yourself at times riding back to meet with friends, on the other hand you can meet at a halfway point and then ride off together.

This is *not* a turn tail and run...this *is* you found a better place to call home and you have.
Shelter, both horses bet can fit with supervision and hay fed if they will share quietly...those trees seen also offer much protection from many things.
I would not make that a common thing of stall sharing, but if you know a fierce storm is coming...sorry, but I do like my horses with some protection more than just a blanket.
People at the current barn will ask cause they are going to see you packing and now the word is out your moving, nosy will ask to scope it out for them.
You found a location for you and your horses similar but has a riding ring which with your lessons you crave and need and leave it at that.

Now, alert your farrier, vet and feed supplier if they deliver your foods where you are going so they can find you.
The rumor mill is fierce and nasty so choose carefully anything you say.

"Crazy" has _not_ won as she will claim, she lost a set of eyes who watched and cared about and over all the animals on the premise.
"You" and your horses have won with amenities the animals can benefit from and you will enjoy....and the quiet of peacefulness, the not worrying of revenge taken on you or your animals is sweet.

The fact the owners{s} of this place have already offered the olive branch of helping you is indeed so nice and....the farmer for all of my gut feelings of negative, he has turned out to be one nice man in still wanting to supply you with forage {hay} and will help with that field....
...
Now, before you go making plans to graze them on it quickly... really scope that field and talk to your farmer guy about haying it for you _with the land owners permission._.. It might save you $ outlay, you would have their grass now grazed in their bellies and it just might be another benefit if the field is big enough to give you 10 rolls...that if the size I have is 25 weeks of hay or around that for 2 horses... = enough to feed your animals nearly the winter, then they can graze it for a specified time then off to grow and be hayed again.  need to do some work of ground maintenance but, hmmm 
A few tweaks of the electric fencing and so many possibilities exist...

Oh sweet heaven, you appear to have landed in a pot of gold. 😀
If they have something called the lottery like we do here...you might consider purchasing a ticket or two. 
🐴.....


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

horselovinguy said:


> Girl, my feet would have wings...and so glad yours have you soaring the sky.
> Now to start removing the items most valued first now, not wait so they not have feet and walk nor any damage done.
> You've cut the nasty off at the knees so expect the next few days to be tense, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about this deal, she got a sweet deal from all this mess that the lady cause, lol.. I believe at times like this, it happens for a reason and the reason is the OP come out on top and got peace and quite and a peace of mind outa this and a great place!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

It sounds like you should move even if there was no crazy lady.

Let me tell you about mares hating each other. I went on a commercial trail ride. It was just me and the trail leader - two mares. Since I’ve ridden with him before he warned me that his mare is new and the two mares hated each other - not like the previous times I rode with him when we didn’t have to worry about keeping a distance. So I kept distance. As we were moving further and further away, the two mares kept getting closer and closer. I tried holding mine back around a bend just to see what would happen - you’d think these two were twins never separated since birth - calling and pawing to get back to each other. After six hours they were best friends and we put them back in the same field without any issues. So there - if there is no “better” option for them they will make friends. If all else fails just put up some electric fencing.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Happy for you @Kalraii now keep us posted!


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

So pleased for you. It looks and sounds amazing. I understand the sheer relief of having made a change that you kinda of realised you needed but were not sure it was right. Then you make it, and it realise it was everything you needed, and it is such a calming lovely feeling.

Enjoy your new place!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm real glad it worked out with clarity for you. What a blessing!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh gods I feel sick. Call it cold feet? Don't worry I'm still going ahead. Just its been a rollercoaster few days. I have been reading but been so stressed its kinda hard to operate at the moment and reply individually.

My friend - who the lady also despises - immediately wanted to move with me when she realised I was serious and everything confirmed with a date. She'd been invited to the new yard a few times over the years but never felt the need to move. So she contacted new yard, who she knows quite well, and begged to come. Another lady also begged coz she knows I'd let her gelding stay with my mares. Then another. They would have all moved to this new yard but didn't want their single horse to be in isolation. I love big herds as well - but I have to think of my mental health, too so I am of course keeping with the move.

Other livery said there's plenty of space to work with and its great our horses can remain in a herd in a way, well, with a new hierarchy of course. I asked my friends to not put too much pressure on the livery there because she was bringing her new horse home and it was a stressful day. Ah well, desperation got the better of them. Current livery lady mentioned all this to the land owner (in her 80's, experienced yard owner/manager though) who replied that my two horses would be enough.

The emotional rollercoaster. "Maybe I don't have to separate my poor mares from their friends" to "oh, I definitely do". I know you say the horses will be fine but I'm not used to this. Not used to keeping 1-2 horses. I guess it'll be a taste of how it will feel to bring horses onto my own land. Not as exciting as I first thought I guess. Eugh.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

@horselovinguy the fields can be hayed that was my first question there! But no, the owner doesn't want it to be fertilized because the older horse there is prone to laminitis (twice in three years now) or have the other fields that lush just in case they are used. A shame, I know.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

It will all be ok. Once you have moved and things have settled down, maybe the owner will see that 2 more is fine, and she will ok for one other (your friend) to move over with their horse(s) as well. It might just all be too much in the moment to change from having one person more to potentially four more. I would just be glad that you got in first while there was still space.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Im not a pacifist, if it were a guy we would be brawling!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

YAY! Good job! You and your horses will both have so much more peace of mind. And the price? OMG that's amazing!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, so much drama! But honestly, I'm glad it is just you and your two girls moving. When I saw those fields... I know how hard it is to get access to that kind of land where you live! And at an affordable price too! I know you feel bad breaking up the herd and probably feel bad for your friends too, but you and your mares will be much better off in a quiet, peaceful setting. Just think of those quiet morning feedings with birds chirping away, or evening sunsets without anyone else around to put you on edge. You are not responsible for everyone else. You need to think of yourself and your girls now, everything else is beyond your control. 

Honestly, I think with this much pasture, your mares will be fine with each other. I think that a lot of conflict between horses comes from being confined in too small a space. As long as they can get away from each other, I think they'll be just fine. And with that much grass - who has time to pick a fight! I also think they will appreciate the peace and quiet more than you think. Of course there will be an adjustment period, but they will settle down and relax, finally. Don't think they aren't picking up on all the stress at this place. Enjoy the peace. Life is too short to spend it worried and anxious all the time! This will be a dream come true - so please do update when you have moved! I'm so excited for you and for Mocha and Katie


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry guys for all this drama  Had a lot come down on my head this week, the argument and horse move was the icing on the cake. A funny thing though, in addition to the move my friend kindly tried to clip Katie but they broke. I have a half-clipped horse, not even neatly, and no one is replying. Gonna have to ride her to the new field looking like she escaped a shearing camp or something lol 🤦‍♀️ The ride of shame!

At least Mocha came out quite cute - friend tried to do a lightening bolt but this was towards the end and Mocha kept moving. It took two hours because the clippers were playing up. I seriously regret starting Katie knowing the risk, as my poor friend does too. She can't clip her horses legs now. The saying, path to destruction is paved my good intentions? That's our interpretation of it anyway right now. My instructor has ordered clippers for her own business as she's had many requests, including mine. Hopefully they arrive by weds to touch Mocha up and finish Katie. Mocha's stockings make me laugh so much! I am pleased she doesn't look ribby... but we're right on the line. 










I'm feeling much more secure now knowing exactly what's gonna happen - all the things horses want, I realised hehe. All your kind words mean so much and even the mods messaging me to point out how OTT my opening post was oops! Reading that first post back I was obviously still quite emotional. Guess it says something that I felt safe enough here to rant and seek advice here eh? But yes, having access to this much land in these parts at this price is the literal lottery so yeah I'm about to buy a ticket  You are all so right - I was on edge almost daily thinking about this negative person like my day revolved around her. You bet the horses noticed. 

Bring out the 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷 Here's to the future and miles of electric fencing <3


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Move forward Kalraii and only look back at the "friendship" you made...just make sure it is a friendship of each part offering of themselves not one offer and the others take....
I'll be the bad one but I am so glad your new BO and horseperson said no to a sudden influx of boarders...
The land looks as it does because it is not overgrazed, overused and horse population controlled.
You don't need the drama you felt instantly was following you...you don't.

This new place is your haven of quiet where you can concentrate on furthering you and Katie's training and continuing Mocha's return to work and ongoing health.

You keep referring to just your mares, but there will be 2 more horses for them to interact with even if for now its over a fence...there is and will be a herd element happening. Actually the idea of 20 horses in a herd is a bit overwhelming with each having a owner...that to me is drama right there.

I would still investigate haying that field...
I doubt very much your horses are eating improved hay by grounds being fed nutrients other than spread manure.
With Mocha's issues, the hay as it is is safer for her too and Katie doesn't need improved grounds either when she can blimp so easily she too is predisposed to IR just being her.
With how that field appears overgrown the ground has been left to regenerate itself and not being overgrazed the food coming off of it should be nutritious for the horses...
Getting it mowed now {not real short1] will also do much for weed control and allow the cut grass to decompose and feed nutrients in...and start your 1st cut with minimal weeds....
My understanding is 1st cut is best for those dealing with IR tendencies.._.for all reading this correct me if I'm wrong please.

Your life will settle as will the horses once the day has arrived and moving has begun.
This is right for you...it is you and your horses you do this for. Not for anyone else...
If others are so miserable then they should speak up and not ride your coattail....
_
*Be selfish for you...*be selfish and not so willing to share and always give so much and receive so little in return.
Think about it and what shall be different....wait a month and then re-visit this and be glad you went and continued your plan for you, not for others but_ for you..._
Once you find the peace you need and crave, its hard to figure out how you coped with all the barn/boarding situations before.
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Ugh I'm exhausted!! I went to the new place to collect keys early yesterday morning. The other livery unfortunately has covid so we had to keep our distance and mask up. The most unfortunate timing. Poor woman was a bit out of breath running around as we hastily amended fencing. I gave it a proper once over and added some bits. Electric of course and half it it is just for show - but its so overgrown and solid in some places I'm not that worried but put it up as an extra layer of protection. The most important side by the motorway is overgrown, has a steep ditch, solid fence posts with mesh bottoms and barbed wire tops plus hot wire a couple meters out.

The motorway is my only complaint really the rest I'm happy with. There's always a hum in the background but we'll all adjust. We're quite used to noise already. So all I had to do was head back to my old field, tack up and ride them to their new home. The days leading up to the move I was quite emotional with everything else and honestly thought I'd find it horrible to have to move.

I took a picture of their last big family breakfast:









I felt a bit sad. But I had to get horses in and prepare BB for his lesson (my friend can't come in the week so I prepare him for my instructor). Had a little giggle at Mocha's cute clip:
















Speaking of clips my instructor is gonna finish Katie and touch Mocha up next Weds. So my instructor had to ride this:















So I tacked the girls up - forgot Mocha's new prolite halfpad and felt a bit bad riding her in a plan saddle cloth but she was so raring to go I barely had time to do up my girth!  Mocha and Katie rode side by side and Katie was much more relaxed going up the lane in company. We went over the bridge no problem but then my heart began to hammer. But Mocha and I took the lead and while she KNEW something was up, she KNEW this was wrong and would occasionally nap and reverse, she still went first and went on. I felt SO bad. Because she KNEW! 😭

The moment I dismounted she began to try turn back and was practically begging me to take her away. Katie didn't give a crap she just ate grass while we waited for my new neighbour to put her two geldings in their sections to turn out.

It was SO anticlimactic lol. I thought I'd be crying, that they would be whinnying. Mocha was insecure bless her and staying with Katie:











We've got studboi Max far left, his new companion gelding Andy who has only been here a few days. 2 girls, 2 boys. Not bad I think.









Another friend came and picked up my instructor but I decided I'd walk Toby home as felt bad that he came with 2 horses and would leave alone. Kept his owner company too. My feet hurt so much as in my rush I'd picked up the worst pair of trainers that force me to pronate terribly. Poor Toby was whinnying on the way back. It started to rain and the wind was icy so I rushed to get their rugs and drive back.








They never called when I left nor when I arrived. They did follow me around like lost puppies for a bit but overall were far more relaxed than ANY of us expected.

To get an idea of my full half:





The other field I can use must have 100yards of fence line (really I have no idea but its a fair bit) but its in a state of disrepair. Its the most important section by the motorway. You think three layering hot wire will be enough? No, there isn't a clear path onto it but you can't be too paranoid with horses right? I'll have to get the farmer to mow a path around and a wide enough gap so I set it up. I don't really want to invest too heavily too soon and I doubt I'd be allowed to set anything up more permanent. Or I can just use it as a riding field. Will take pictures. Before then just settling the ladies in.

Mocha is pushing Katie around and no matter how far apart their feed pans are she chases Katie off and they end up doing swapsies. I first tried tying Mocha that worked. But then I tried stalling her - pff you think she'd go into the stall? The least of my worries so I put Katie in who could have cantered around in it its so big lol. The shavings are nearly up to my knees from the previous horse who passed away (the bedding is clean).

So funny Mocha NEEDS Katie but isn't exactly friendly. But I noticed that she isn't as vindictive as she used to be. Both are very needy in their own way right now but so far so good. Thanks for all the support so far. I was so happy I didn't even bother going back until early the next morning. I fed my neighbours geldings so she could rest and isolate and the girls were perfectly happy. This evening they were good too. Tomorrow I'm gonna take them into our grass arena and see how they fare being separated within sight to begin with. At least they have the boys for company.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Those two videos are of the two mares that hate each other? Hahahaha! They are glued together.

If I recall correctly you are London? If so, you lucked out. That field is huge.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Give place looks great! Congrats on the upgrade! 
Miya always better to have more space than horses. Less trouble with infections and more freedom


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

New*


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

They look happy and relaxed to me! Trotting around, getting a feel for the place, stretching their legs, but certainly not distressed. Yes, the background noise is annoying, but as you said, you'll get used to it. With this much space and varied terrain, your girls will have lots to occupy themselves and you will all be much more relaxed! 

Congrats on following through and making this happen. I think Katie and Mocha will be much happier here, and I KNOW you will be!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

So they get that whole pasture to themselves? Looks like you made a great move, and just wanted to say I Love your Beautiful accent!!!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

And now you can breathe.
Horses have settled very nicely into new surroundings.
You made the change and already see a difference in good here...
What you see should give you a peace inside you that has been missing for ...well, since you got Katie.
The turmoil is over...
I think when you go to see friends to ride with you will realize just what you gained and how much you have not lost....
To just take care of yours and not everyone else....
Enjoy.
🐴...


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Regarding the traffic noise: I know a few commercial trail riding places which have chosen turnout fields right next to busy roads in order to sensitize their trail horses to the noise so it might even turn out to be a good thing. My yard is right next to a very busy three-lane road and we have gotten so used to the noise we don’t notice it at all and neither do the horses.


----------



## Tabbyfarm (12 mo ago)

Once an idea gets in your head, you probably will not rid yourself of it. It will peck at your mind every time you are at the barn. However, yes, make sure you have looked at all of your options.


----------

